# USER_HOME : Problem mit Desktopumleitung



## yoogie (7. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich stehe hier leider vor einem Problem und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe Windows XP mit Roaming Profiles unf einer Desktop-Umleitung eingerichtet, das heißt alle Dateien auf dem Desktop werden umgehend auf einen Fileserver geschoben (GPO). Auf dem Fileserver wiederum ist ein Filter auf Dateiendungen gesetzt, sodass nur bestimmte Dateitypen auf dem Desktop gespeichert werden können.

Das Problem ist jetzt ein wenig komisch. Wenn ich JAVA Programme starte, dann speichern die ihre Property-files direkt im User-Home, nur leider werden die auch direkt auf den Server geschoben und fallen unter den Filter. Auch wenn das so nicht konfiguriert ist (und ich daran auch nichts ändern kann), hat das natürlich Auswirkungen darauf, wie die Java-Programme funktionieren.

Ich habe zum Beispiel ein JavaProgramm, was bei Ausführung ein paar DLLs in einen eigenen Unterordner im User Home speichert. Die fallen unter den Filter, können also nicht gespeichert werden und das Programm schlägt fehl.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit (ohne die Software neu zu schreiben und einen Bug Report bei Microsoft einzureichen), wie man Java anweisen kann, diese Art der Programme woanders zu speichern? Hat vielleicht schon jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und weiß einen netten Weg, wie man das umschiffen kann?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
yoogie


----------



## zerix (7. April 2008)

Hallo,



> ohne die Software neu zu schreiben und einen Bug Report bei Microsoft einzureichen



Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist das doch kein Bug, sondern eine Einstellung des Servers.
Ich denke, die einzige Möglichkeit die dir bleibt, wäre die Einstellung des Servers zu ändern oder halt den Teil des Programms neu zu schreiben.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## yoogie (7. April 2008)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist das doch kein Bug, sondern eine Einstellung des Servers.



Die Einstellung betrifft nur den Desktop und sollte eigentlich das Userprofil ansonsten in Ruhe lassen.

Java speichert aber doch nicht auf dem Desktop und trotzdem landen die Dateien auf dem Server.


----------



## zerix (7. April 2008)

Achso.

Was passiert denn, wenn du ohne das Programm eine Datei im User-Home speicherst?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## yoogie (7. April 2008)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert denn, wenn du ohne das Programm eine Datei im User-Home speicherst?



Das funktioniert. Ich glaube, dass wegen der Umleitung eventuell die Variable user.home auf den Server zeigt und nicht lokal auf c:\docs and settings\...

Ich suche dann einen Weg, die Variable zu überschreiben. Geht das irgendwie?


----------



## yoogie (7. April 2008)

Sorry, habe glaube ich eine Lösung gefunden.

Hier die Links:

http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4787931
https://websvc06.cern.ch/winservices/Help/Default.aspx?kbid=080110&print=1#Java

Trotzdem vielen Dank, Sascha.

MfG
yoogie


----------

